# husky jerks at night



## clown_4_life (Feb 4, 2007)

was wondering if there is a way of tuning husky jerks for slow retrieving at night during the winter. Seems like out of the package, the lure rises too fast between twitches. Going to be doing some night fishing through the winter and want to work them super slow. Thanks


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Get the suspending model


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

either do as rocks said,or try some suspendots on your floaters.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just recently learned that, although all husky jerks are supposed to suspend, some do not. Some sink, some float, some suspend. You could bathtub test the ones that you have and just use those that actually suspend, or maybe ones that sink a little bit.
I've heard of using suspendots, but have never used them myself.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Yes they all have a lil different idea of what suspending is so I have a box of slow sinker slow risers and suspenders, seems i never have the color to coordinate with what the lure does though. lol


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I believe suspend dots are thin peices of lead with an adhesive on one side.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thought is what kind of line are you using? You could use a flourocarbon line or at least a leader of it to change them somewhat. Flouro is denser than mono and thus will sink a bit or at the least not prohibit the lure from staying suspended. If you are using a superbraid they are even worse at staying up as they are more buoyant. The flouro will also allow the husky jerk to run a bit deeper simply on the retrieve as well. This may only add a foot or so deeper but that may be all it takes. I have never tried the suspendots but I guess that would be my next step if the flouro didn't get me what I wanted.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

70% of all suspending rapalas float (albeit very slowly), 20% suspend, and about 10% Sink.

Usually you wont have much of a problem unless the lure sinks. As for winter fishing try twitching and/or jerking them back in, IE twitch the rod 3 or 4 times, reel in the slack, pause, then repeat.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

clown_4_life said:


> was wondering if there is a way of tuning husky jerks for slow retrieving at night during the winter. Seems like out of the package, the lure rises too fast between twitches. Going to be doing some night fishing through the winter and want to work them super slow. Thanks


An old in-fisherman magazine trick, take needle nose pliers and bend the nose loop (minus the O-ring) down slightly,but not too far, I'd say an 1/8 of an inch down. This makes the baits wobble much more exaggerated on a slow retrieve, it works for me, I tune my husky jerks, and a few other minnow cranks this way. It won't work too well on plastic lures like rebel, or smithwick rogues. Check out in-fisherman.com for further tuning advice.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Deff worth the time you spend on them. Wether casting or trollin its got to run right. Too drag a bad lure around for hours wouldnt be good. With the short leads we run it really makes all the diff in the world. FISH ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Instead of dots they make strips same as dots with adhesive on one side but so much easier to use. Just add a strip or half strip to middle treble hook shank wrap it on. Usually a half strip or less will be all you need test it after strip is added if it sinks start clipping off small portions of strip and retest till you get it how you want it which i perfer is getting lure to hold or stay at depth you pull it down to. Next woud be very slow rise i mean slowwww!! By putting weight on middle hook you also help balance out lure so it sits level in water not back dropping or nose dropping very important!! Good Fishing!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just remember to attach whatever snap you're going to use with the lure while fishing to it while testing. It makes a big difference. I started testing my HJs this fall. An extra snap ring added to the belly of a couple worked pretty good. I plan to use leadcore wrapped and glued on the front hook shank to balance the others.


----------



## Pinochio (Dec 7, 2009)

I wrap solder on the hook depending where I need the weight.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

you could also try and run it like a carolina rig like bass fishing only use much smaller weight and a little more space between the weight and you lure.this does effect the jerk but it works.


----------

